# harbor freight boat trailers



## free jonboat (Sep 7, 2010)

are they any good? im thinking about biting the bullet and just buying one. is it worth it? just wanting some opinions before i go out and spend 350 bucks #-o


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 7, 2010)

I know a couple of guys on here has them. Usually you can find one on craigslist for less.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have a HF _boat_ trailer, but I do own a HF utility trailer.

They're _ok_. Not great, but ok. After owning mine for about 5 years now, it does the trick, but if I were in the market to buy a trailer, I'd spend a few more dollars and buy something of better quality. Mine was free, I only had to pay for the tags and to transfer the title...if it wasn't, I wouldn't have purchased it. 

IMO, I think you'd be better off taking the money you'd spend on new HF boat trailer and shopping around for a used "real" boat trailer (Craigslist, classifieds, etc.). You'd end up with something made of better materials, probably a better load capacity, and hopefully something with full size tires (probably the most important aspect of the trailer if you're planing on towing it any distance).

Just my opinion, take it for what you will. :wink:


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought one new for my 1236 and it worked very well. In hindsight I think I'll have to agree with azekologi that you might think about a used one on CL for the same money. Partly you need to know what you want from it. In my case I wanted a small trailer because I have so little room to park one at home. The Harbor Freight one fit the bill and in truth was probably perfect for a 1236 but it is light weight and the wheels are small and that's worth considering. The only big negative for me was that I couldn't see the trailer when I was backing it up empty. I raised the tail lights and then it was ok.

Here's a link to mine https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9712 

and a link to Froggy's who also uses one https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12778


----------



## Froggy (Sep 8, 2010)

It works fine, but I wont do big trips anyhow, a used Heavier duty one that you can fix up might be better. I got a 12ft so its fine for me.


----------



## free jonboat (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks guys. i was on their website about to click "add to cart" and thought that i should post it here.

what do yall think about this one. ive never heard the name before so i was wondering if it was a cheapie. will it be too big for my 10 footer?

https://richmond.craigslist.org/boa/1926344794.html


----------



## russ010 (Sep 8, 2010)

the trailer you have posted looks just like the Harbor Freight trailer, but the one pictured is galvanized and it's probably better.

I had the HF trailer for my old 1236, and it was probably 15 years old when I got it. I tore it apart, repainted, replaced wheel bearings, tongue and all that good stuff. It was really a great trailer. The only real "upgrade" I did was to the wheels & tires. The tires that were on there were bald, so I just upgraded to a better quality tire.

It worked perfectly for me, and I had a lot more weight than most people do in a 12' jon. I had 5, 31 series batteries, 3 trolling motors and all of my gear. I drove it from Atlanta to just south of Charlotte with it on I-85, and never had a problem. I was worried, but it held up just fine.

If you look through all of the pages online where they have stuff on sale, you're liable to find it hidden in the pages. I did that one time - on the front screen they were $300, but on the very last page they had a special and it was on-sale for $99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 8, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> thanks guys. i was on their website about to click "add to cart" and thought that i should post it here.
> 
> what do yall think about this one. ive never heard the name before so i was wondering if it was a cheapie. will it be too big for my 10 footer?
> 
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/boa/1926344794.html


That looks nice and has a title. If you can talk him down a little that would be good. When you upgrade to a bigger boat you won't need a bigger trailer.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 8, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> thanks guys. i was on their website about to click "add to cart" and thought that i should post it here.
> 
> what do yall think about this one. ive never heard the name before so i was wondering if it was a cheapie. will it be too big for my 10 footer?
> 
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/boa/1926344794.html



Betcha you could get the galvanized gem for about $250 easy, $200 if he's hurtin' and you play your cards right.

I agree, it would fit the bill, and having a nice trailer when you get a bigger craft would be the perfect plan.

_*"Well see honey, I got the bigger trailer...so now I need a bigger boat".*_ :wink:


----------



## arriane04 (Sep 16, 2010)

I see lots of the harbor freight boat trailers around carrying boats. I was amazed on this trailer and when I searched through the net, I have found out that this harbor freight boat trailers is their extra heavy duty model that comes with a metal bed, bigger tires, and heavier springs to carry a larger load.


----------

